# Besoin de vos connaissances (v2)



## stéphane33 (9 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 
L'actualité étant celle de La Nouvelle Apple TV profitons pour essayer de tout savoir et d'utiliser cette discussion pour y rassembler toutes les informations relatives à ce périphérique:
Pour ma part ayant utilisé la première version et n'étant pas très fortiche en ce qui concerne les formats et la conversion je remarque qu'il m'est facile de synchroniser des films placés dans le dossier Movie iTunes vers mon iPhone4 ou iPad.
Par exemple un film en .Mov en 852*480 et un autre en .m4v 852*480 se synchronisent parfaitement vers l'iPhone ou l'iPad.

Sur mon ancienne Apple Tv et dès lors que le film était placé dans iTunes et totalement visionné, il arrivé parfois que la synchronisation vers l'Apple Tv1 ne s'effectue pas avec l'apparition d'un point d'exclamation dans un petit triangle pour indiquer l'impossibilité d'effectuer la synchro.

iTunes parvient donc à synchroniser et à adapter ces fichiers vidéos vers l'iPad ou iPhone pk ce genre de problème avec mon ancienne Apple TV?
Cela sera t il résolu avec la nouvelle?


----------

